# Can't uninstall Microsoft Project 2007



## Ayyjay (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a client whom I installed Office 2003 and Office Project 2007 on their computer for. I've noticed that the Office Project 2007 installer will randomly popup in the middle of doing something such as sending/receiving an email in Outlook. We decided that the best thing would be to just remove Project since he does not use it, and doesn't really see the need in it anymore. When I try to uinstall within Add/Remove programs, I get the error message "Error, language not supported" and then it closes. I haven't tried googling, but all I get is how to manually uninstall Office. I do not want to uinstall the whole Microsoft Office suite, just Office Project 2007 as it came separately. 

Things I have tried:

Installing languages from the Windows XP cd in Regional and Language Options under Control Panel.


----------

